# Two More



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

We picked up two more Maltese Rescues today out of Carson, A.C.. They are dumping dogs as fast as they can , so the facility can renovate. What planning. 
We got two out and fear so many other dogs (not Maltese) will be PTS, just to clear the place out to redo the runs. 
Anyway, We got Cotton a 3y.o. male that is very small and cute and sweet. He needs to be neutered and some growths removed from his ears.
We also got a young girl 1y.o. that I named Candy and she is also very , very sweet and very, very sick with kennel cough. She will have to stay in quarantine until she is well and then be spayed.
So Cotton and Candy are out and safe. 
Cotton is the one behind bars and the other tow pics are of Candy.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMG they'rwe sooo cute,I wanna rub that belly!

They're serious about PTSing dogs so they can remodel? How can people live w/ themselves? They can't find a temporary facility? W/ all the abanoned buildings?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Bless you, Edie. These fluffs are so very lucky to have you as their angel.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh my Lord. They bring tears to my eyes. They are just beautiful and I hope some lucky person gets them quickly.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Just an update on these two cuties. Cotton is having his surgery today to be neutered and to laser some big growths from his ears. If any of you remember the foster girl that Deb had (Annie) and the cauliflower looking growth in her ear, thats what Cotton has.
We have also discovered that poor little Candy has a broken hip and are hoping with 4 wks of cage rest it will mend and not need surgery.
There are also two more girls sitting in the Carson shelter that we hope to get out if they are not adopted. One of them was trampled by the other dogs in the cage, since they are jamming them in one on top of the other. She has been removed from the cage and put in iso for now. 
Keep all these kids in your thoughts and prayers


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It just makes you sick, doesn't it? Thanks for working on that, Edie, and getting out those you can.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Bless you for getting these babies.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Edie - you have a heart of gold. How can anyone that cares about animals leave them in that sad condition??

A broken hip and nothing was done about it - that's beyond belief. And putting dogs down to remodel is more than disgusting!!!!!

Both Cotton and Candy look so sweet and know that they will now get the care and attention that they need. Praying that you can get the other 2 out.


----------

